# a few pics of harry after his bath x



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

and enjoying a strawberry.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> and enjoying a strawberry.




Oh, he's adorable!


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

thank you he is such a little character could watch him all day x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> and enjoying a strawberry.


Awwww lucky tortoise ;D


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

Is he a Hermann


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Is he a Hermann


yeah,hes nearly 3.what have you got?


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice. He even got a treat! How can someone not give a tortie a treat?  They're always earning treats for cuteness. We have raspberries growing in our backyard this season, and twice now I've let my Russian try one but he's not interested at all. What a weirdo! He seemed to enjoy a couple apple bites though.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> yeah,hes nearly 3.what have you got?


13 year old Hermann male. He's called George


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Nice. He even got a treat! How can someone not give a tortie a treat?  They're always earning treats for cuteness. We have raspberries growing in our backyard this season, and twice now I've let my Russian try one but he's not interested at all. What a weirdo! He seemed to enjoy a couple apple bites though.


yeah he loves grapes,bananas,cucumber,tomatoes I don't give him them very often thought once a week the most really x


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> 13 year old Hermann male. He's called George
> View attachment 180948


wow how big is he? X


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> wow how big is he? X


He's only 7 inches but looks way bigger because of the angle of the camera.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> wow how big is he? X


How big is yours and how long have you had him


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> How big is yours and how long have you had him


oh I was going to say I didn't think they grow very big hes only 8cm long and I had him from 2 years old the place I got him doesnt sell them any younger and I didn't want a hatchling just incase anything went wrong I was nervous gettin harry at 2 years x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> oh I was going to say I didn't think they grow very big hes only 8cm long and I had him from 2 years old the place I got him doesnt sell them any younger and I didn't want a hatchling just incase anything went wrong I was nervous gettin harry at 2 years x


Is your other tortoise called Lauren


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> and enjoying a strawberry.



Strawberries, the crack of the tortoise world!


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Is your other tortoise called Lauren


no I'm lauren ha x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> no my name is Lauren x


Oh right stupid me. By the way are you English


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 21, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Oh right stupid me. By the way are you English


welsh are you English x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 21, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> welsh are you English x


Yep you didn't sound American oh and my name is Nel.


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Yep you didn't sound American oh and my name is Nel.


hi nel,have you got George indoors or outdoors?if so indoors is it a Viv or table top box?and how big is? If you don't mind me asking x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> hi nel,have you got George indoors or outdoors?if so indoors is it a Viv or table top box?and how big is? If you don't mind me asking x


He lives outdoors most days but comes in at night. He lives in a tortoise table as vivarium aren't good for tortoises. My tortoise table is 150cm by 50cm but he is outside a lot as well. His outdoor enclosure is 3m by 3m. Hope this helps


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

thanks that's great ive got harry in a table top box now that is 4ft by 2ft he goes in the garden when the weathers nice for a few hr a day but haven't got a outdoor enclosure as I have dogs and a lot of cats live around here in just thinking ahead for when he is bigger would 150 by 50 be big enough or would I have to go a bit bigger x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> thanks that's great ive got harry in a table top box now that is 4ft by 2ft he goes in the garden when the weathers nice for a few hr a day but haven't got a outdoor enclosure as I have dogs and a lot of cats live around here in just thinking ahead for when he is bigger would 150 by 50 be big enough or would I have to go a bit bigger x


Any outdoor enclosure is better than not having one. Harry is only small so I think that would be an alright size for now but you would have to grow it with him. Though they will always prefer a bigger space so if you have the room then go as big as you can. Sorry if it's confusing


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

ok thank you I have a bigger table already just need to modify it for when he I bigger but should be big enough thank you x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> ok thank you I have a bigger table already just need to modify it for when he I bigger but should be big enough thank you x


Can you post a pic of your table. I like seeing the different ones for ideas


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Can you post a pic of your table. I like seeing the different ones for ideas


can I see your please


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> can I see your please


This is my new outdoor one. The old one was destroyed in the floods so this is the best I can do for now. I'm trying to build it up again


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

have u got an indoor one x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> have u got an indoor one x


Yes but I am in the process of emptying it out and I can send a pic later


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

ok yes please i like to see new ideas x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> ok yes please i like to see new ideas x


Well yours is way better than mine. Does your tortoise have an outdoor enclosure


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> This is my new outdoor one. The old one was destroyed in the floods so this is the best I can do for now. I'm trying to build it up again
> View attachment 181141


Wow! Lovely, it really is.  I wish I had all that space for Oli.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow! Lovely, it really is.  I wish I had all that space for Oli.


It really isn't it's just stuck together out of things out from the garage.  is there anything else you would recommend putting in there oh and what breed is oli


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> It really isn't it's just stuck together out of things out from the garage.  is there anything else you would recommend putting in there oh and what breed is oli



My *beloved* Oli  is a Greek tort. I've had him for five and a half years.

Sorry, do not have any suggestions as far as the enclosure is concerned.  The section on enclosure could help you, here. Have you read it?


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> My *beloved* Oli  is a Greek tort. I've had him for five and a half years.
> 
> Sorry, do not have any suggestions as far as the enclosure is concerned.  The section on enclosure could help you, here. Have you read it?


Thank you you just seemed so good on every tortoise subject


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Well yours is way better than mine. Does your tortoise have an outdoor enclosure


no he doesn't cant have one at the moment because of my dogs and the chickens have taken up the other space x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> no he doesn't cant have one at the moment because of my dogs and the chickens have taken up the other space x


You have chickens!!! I have always wanted them right from being a tot! How many do you have


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah 3 I have a speckled hen a blue Bella and a white Sussex aw have you there great x


georgeandbessy said:


> You have chickens!!! I have always wanted them right from being a tot! How many do you have


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Thank you you just seemed so good on every tortoise subject



Thank you. Better than nothing, isn't it?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> Yeah 3 I have a speckled hen a blue Bella and a white Sussex aw have you there great x


Wow! Even chickens at the forum. Lovely.


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

hi Gillian have you got any more pics of Oli and his enclosure x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> Yeah 3 I have a speckled hen a blue Bella and a white Sussex aw have you there great x


There soooooooooo cute my niece would love them  what dog do you have


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you. Better than nothing, isn't it?


Yes definitely! Did that sound rude before? I didn't mean for it to


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Yes definitely! Did that sound rude before? I didn't mean for it to



Oh, no not at all.


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> There soooooooooo cute my niece would love them  what dog do you have


me? I have 3 jackrussels and a cat.thats it then no more animals ha I'm bad for animals I am a animal lover ha x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, no not at all.


Few


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> hi Gillian have you got any more pics of Oli and his enclosure x


Of course I do. But I have *TWO* *OLIs:*

1) Oli my *beloved *tort 
2) Oli *KAHN*  a legend in *GERMAN*.

Do you want pics of both?  (Only joking)!

Will post pics later on, ok?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Few


Few what?


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Few what?


Oh it means like thank goodness in England sorry I think we all speak a little different


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> me? I have 3 jackrussels and a cat.thats it then no more animals ha I'm bad for animals I am a animal lover ha x


I know I am as well all of my animals are rescue pets that I couldn't resist


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Of course I do. But I have *TWO* *OLIs:*
> 
> 1) Oli my *beloved *tort
> 2) Oli *KAHN*  a legend in *GERMAN*.
> ...


haha no just Oli your beloved is fine I don't even know the other one I live in wales ha x


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Oh it means like thank goodness in England sorry I think we all speak a little different


Oh, now I got your "message" so as to say. I think you meant: "Phew!" Right?


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> I know I am as well all of my animals are rescue pets that I couldn't resist


what others do you have x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh, now I got your "message" so as to say. I think you meant: "Phew!" Right?


Oh yes stupid me never wrote phew before


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> haha no just Oli your beloved is fine I don't even know the other one I live in wales ha x


Mind you, I am in *LOVE*  with *BOTH*! Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) knows more than anyone else here at the forum.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Oh yes stupid me never wrote phew before


We all make mistakes.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> We all make mistakes.


as you can probably tell I failed my English A levels


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> as you can probably tell I failed my English A levels


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> what others do you have x


Well I have 4 dogs, 3 horses (which I can't ride), a donkey, 2 cats, a hamster, three Guinea pigs, a tortoise and about 10 fish tanks scattered around the house.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry to hear that.


It's fine I shouldn't have taken it anyway


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 23, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Well I have 4 dogs, 3 horses (which I can't ride), a donkey, 2 cats, a hamster, three Guinea pigs, a tortoise and about 10 fish tanks scattered around the house.


wow a lot u are busy x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 23, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> wow a lot u are busy x


I know I spend my life running around after people then when I get home I spend my life running around after pets


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 24, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> 13 year old Hermann male. He's called George
> View attachment 180948


This little dude could use a beak filing. 


georgeandbessy said:


> Well I have 4 dogs, 3 horses (which I can't ride), a donkey, 2 cats, a hamster, three Guinea pigs, a tortoise and about 10 fish tanks scattered around the house.


I think that warrants some cute animal photos!


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 24, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> This little dude could use a beak filing.
> 
> I think that warrants some cute animal photos!


I am literally just filing his beak right now with a nail file. Needless to say he doesn't appreciate it. Any tips for filling without being bitter


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 24, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> This little dude could use a beak filing.
> 
> I think that warrants some cute animal photos!


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 24, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> I am literally just filing his beak right now with a nail file. Needless to say he doesn't appreciate it. Any tips for filling without being bitter


Yeah, it's tough! I am pretty sure I gave my little guy lots of his favorite treat (Mazuri) later that day so he wasn't too angry with me!!


georgeandbessy said:


> View attachment 181345
> View attachment 181346
> View attachment 181347
> View attachment 181348
> ...


Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 25, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Yeah, it's tough! I am pretty sure I gave my little guy lots of his favorite treat (Mazuri) later that day so he wasn't too angry with me!!
> Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


Do you have any other pets


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 25, 2016)

georgeandbessy said:


> Do you have any other pets


Hubby just has some convict cichlids in a small fish tank in the tortoise room. There are only 2 left now, so when they "pass" we'll get rid of the fish tank and expand Steve's indoor enclosure. Would love me a puppy someday. I love terriers; maybe a Scottish terrier. I think they're just too cute!


----------



## lauren and harry (Jul 25, 2016)

here are my other babies x


----------



## georgeandbessy (Jul 25, 2016)

lauren and harry said:


> here are my other babies x


Sooo cute


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 25, 2016)

Lovely!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Mind you, I am in *LOVE*  with *BOTH*! Adam (@Tidgy's Dad) knows more than anyone else here at the forum.


I like the sentence "Adam knows more than anyone else here at the forum."
Wish it were true.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 29, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I like the sentence "Adam knows more than anyone else here at the forum."
> Wish it were true.




Hello Adam!  Back? 

Will send you a PM but.....you know as well as I do; how much I *LOVE*  the two Olis, don't you?


----------

